# Bottom of the Well



## Bob White (Aug 19, 2012)

There are karate organizations and instructors that discourage their students from going to tournaments and seminars outside of their immediate circle. Many times I feel that the reason for this is that they dont want their students to be aware that there could possibly other trains of thought that they would be exposed to. I am reminded of Ed Parkers analogy of the man who lived at the bottom of a well, who while looking up, thought that this is all there is in the world. I feel that it is the instructors responsibility to give their students the best opportunity for advancement by encouraging them to explore and be exposed to different methodologies. 

So if your teacher is telling you to not go to certain events, is it for your benefit or a hidden agenda? Are they sacrificing your education for a political advantage or a fear that they are inadequate? Do they want to keep you at the bottom of the well? 

"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorancethat principle is contempt prior to investigation." 
Herbert Spencer 

I see so much today where instructors are using their students like pawns to play games by not supporting other events. Do you think that this is for their students advantage or an EGO or political based decision? 
Respectfully, 
Bob White


----------



## Zoran (Aug 19, 2012)

Bob White said:


> There are karate organizations and instructors that discourage their students from going to tournaments and seminars outside of their immediate circle. Many times I feel that the reason for this is that they dont want their students to be aware that there could possibly other trains of thought that they would be exposed to. I am reminded of Ed Parkers analogy of the man who lived at the bottom of a well, who while looking up, thought that this is all there is in the world. I feel that it is the instructors responsibility to give their students the best opportunity for advancement by encouraging them to explore and be exposed to different methodologies.
> 
> So if your teacher is telling you to not go to certain events, is it for your benefit or a hidden agenda? Are they sacrificing your education for a political advantage or a fear that they are inadequate? Do they want to keep you at the bottom of the well?
> 
> ...



Mr. White, I would say this was more prevalent before the internet than it is now. Back in the day, many took what their instructor told them as truth and law. Now it is so easy to get comparative data, this sort of behavior is more easily exposed. Of course, it still happens. Ego, politics or just a compulsive need for control.


----------

